# Mantis carb won't run at full throttle....



## schomper42 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello,
I am going crazy trying to get my Mantis to run at full throttle when the choke is opened. It idles good but bogs down and stalls when I give it throttle and try to open the choke. With the choke almost closed I can rev it pretty good. It appears to be starving for gas when I try to open the choke. So this is what I've done so far.

got new gas and added the right amount of oil to the gas 

took the air cleaner off of it for now 

new plug

checked the screen on the exhaust and it doesn't even have a screen so that can't be clogged.

removed both carb screws and sprayed gumout down the screw holes and let that simmer overnight.

loosened the gas cap in case it was that 

reset screws to 1 1/2 turns out . I played with these screws all over the map and nothing seems to improve the problem. But it does idle good. 

I HAVE NOT taken the whole carb apart and soaked it. Maybe I need to try that ? I'm thinking maybe it needs a new diaphram?

Its about 6 years old and I use it maybe a total of 1-2 hours a year ?

This is making me a crazy person. I have a lot of 4 cycle small engine experience but not a much on the 2 cycles 

HELP , anyone have any ideas ???
thanks 
Bob


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.It sounds like your (H) high speed adjustment screw is set to lean.Turning it counter clockwise a little at a time should correct the bogging when the throttle is opened.Another possibility is an air leak around the carb gasket.Try spraying some carb cleaner around the carb to cylinder mounting gasket and listen for a change in engine tempo.If the engine changes tempo,you have a bad gasket or broken mounting flange.Here is also a link to the carb adjusting procedure.hope this helps.
http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html


----------



## schomper42 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for your responce. I did try backing out the High speed needle a half turn at a time until the needle came out. It was around 10 turns. It didn't seem to make a diffeence at all. Acting like its plugged or something? I will try your idea spraying around the carb mount and I like the link you sent on how to adjust the carb. I will also spray gumout down the high speed hole again this time using my air hose also. 
thanks much, I'll let you know how I made out .


----------

